
Every Day Americans Tell Google They Want to Do a Mass Shooting - foreach
https://onezero.medium.com/every-day-americans-tell-google-they-want-to-do-a-mass-shooting-9940f1a01934?source=rss----444d13b52878---4&gi=6cbf41cc76a7
======
ffwacom
Are we taking pre-crime seriously now?

